# Keeping the outside of your trailer clean



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Last year i bought a 30ft gooseneck trailer. Well my truck has stacks. And my trailer gets covvvered in exhaust. We don't have a pressure washer. Whats the best soap or method of washing that will be eaiser to get that darn exhaust off! Its nearly impossible to wash the trailer with just soap and a rag.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Would it be easier to extend the stacks?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have one more suggestion! Try Ice Wheel and Tire cleaner by Turtle Wax, hope it figure something out!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

The stacks are extended. We have bullhorns on there right now. My dad is taking it in to get even bigger stacks put on so hopefully it wont get the trailer so dirty. Plus our stacks right now are crap and they rattle and shake, they arn't even chrome =O Stupid exboyfriend. But anyways there is a place in PA that will wash AND wax your trailer for only $69! But the problem is itll take over $80 in fuel to go to PA and back. Thanks for your suggestion FGR. Ill look into it!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Try some Bug Off or any other bug and tar remover on the sooted areas. When I used to show my Mustang I always used it on the tail pipes to get them really clean. You have to leave it on for a bit then wipe it off rather than just spraying it off with water but it works great. Try putting a good wax on the area once they are clean. That will make future cleanings easier.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Truck stop car wash. They have the big drive in bay that will fit the whole rig.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Have you priced power washers? I have no idea what they run, but boy are they nice  My dad bought one and lets me borrow it (mainly because where he lives now he doesn't need it, so he'd rather *I* store it lol), and I used it on my trailer... love it


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

You can try using Simple green or purple power(autozone) After you get it cleaned put a good coat of wax on it and it will help.


----------

